# Lightroom Mobile sync



## theotherlinh (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this isn't possible, but is there a way to get LR Mobile features on the desktop?  Specifically, I'm looking to buy a Surface and wanted to use it to do some light/mobile work.  Mostly culling, sorting, cropping. All this can of course be done an an iPad/Android tablet as well, but having full Windows would be helpful to me for other tasks.

At best, I can use the web and rate.. but the interface is lacking. Trying to find out if Adobe ever announced a way (or plan) to do this desktop to laptop vs desktop to dedicated mobile.

Linh


----------



## clee01l (Aug 3, 2015)

It is a feature that I would love to see.  Mobile devices, iPads and Android tablets are too limited in functionality to provide "industrial strength" service.  The SurfacePro3 and MacBookAir are fully functional computers with enough horsepower to be of practical use as a mobile device in the field.  I would love to get the LR Mobile files from my Master catalog on my 13" MBP like I can on my iPhone.


----------



## theotherlinh (Aug 3, 2015)

It's a shame.  There's a feedback request for this from a year ago: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...lr_mobile_but_across_another_computer_as_well

It only has 6 votes... not sure how to get more attention to this.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 3, 2015)

> It only has 6 votes... not sure how to get more attention to this.


7 votes now..

It would be nice if the functionality on https://lightroom.adobe.com would comparable with the mobile apps on android en ios. Only culling and rating is possible now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 4, 2015)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> It would be nice if the functionality on https://lightroom.adobe.com would comparable with the mobile apps



I would guess that's the way it's heading.  They've recently added uploading from a desktop web browser and embedding galleries in other websites, so they're making continued progress.


----------

